# multiple data closets vs. one big data closet?



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Seems like that's an awfully big building for one data closet, I don't do that kind of work but when I am in similar buildings it seems like there are multiple data closets.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

At 150' by 300' one data closet even in the middle may result in cable runs longer than 300' by the time you go up, over and down.



It seems two rooms would make more sense.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

BBQ said:


> At 150' by 300' one data closet even in the middle may result in cable runs longer than 300' by the time you go up, over and down.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems two rooms would make more sense.


Agreed. One MDF with fiber runs to some IDF's that collect most or all of your data drops would keep your cable length within spec. No reason you can't also have some data drops into the MDF too. There's also no reason your IDF's must be a "room". You can do a rack on the wall in a pretty stealth manner too. You could have many small IDF's (one for each general work area), if you wanted to, and forgo the real estate necessary for an actual "phone room".


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Use one large mdf, but then use small cabinet sized idfs. 

A lot of retail stores do it this way. Look up around the ceilings, and you will see them hanging in most kmarts. most other stores hide them in the ceilings


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Id have the MDF and a few IDF's with fiber between them. as others have said once its all said and done you may have too many points that are over 300'

~Matt


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Keep in mind future stuff, as well... if someone down the line decides they want to add a new data station somewhere then you'd be stuck dragging a wire hundreds of feet from the one data room. Two or more closets would be more logical in my opinion!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

erics37 said:


> Keep in mind future stuff, as well... if someone down the line decides they want to add a new data station somewhere then you'd be stuck dragging a wire hundreds of feet from the one data room. Two or more closets would be more logical in my opinion!


Yeah, good point. Every-freaking thing has an IP address nowadays. Thermostats, lighting controls, HVAC units, phones... not just computers and printers. Cameras, access control locks, etc. It's nearly to the point that any "technology" of any sort in an office or business has the capability to be plugged into the net. Soon, your electric pencil sharpener will have an IP address, and it will send someone in the office an email saying that it needs emptied.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

erics37 said:


> Keep in mind future stuff, as well... if someone down the line decides they want to add a new data station somewhere then you'd be stuck dragging a wire hundreds of feet from the one data room. Two or more closets would be more logical in my opinion!


Yeah, good point. Every-freaking thing has an IP address nowadays. Thermostats, lighting controls, HVAC units, phones... not just computers and printers. Cameras, access control locks, etc. It's nearly to the point that any "technology" of any sort in an office or business has the capability to be plugged into the net. Soon, your electric pencil sharpener will have an IP address, and it will send someone in the office an email saying that it needs emptied.


----------



## johnsmithabe (May 3, 2011)

is it started works?


----------



## kenc (Aug 15, 2010)

I have to agree with the above.

I wouldn't consider less than 2 closets. Depending on the internal layout you may even want to consider 3


----------



## HalfWatt (Aug 9, 2011)

If the building's main use is offices, divide it into four quadrants - one serviced by an MDF, and the others by IDFs (based on square-foot area). These should be centrally located within each quadrant.

The current and anticipated number of users seems too low for a pure office environment. What is the overall space plan?

Perhaps this is already too late, but have you considered involving a BICSI Registered Communications Distribution Designer (RCDD)? Or consulted either the BICSI Telecommunications Distribution Methods Manaul (TDMM) or TIA/EIA-569 Commercial Building Standard for Telecommunications Pathways & Spaces? Industry standards provide a good design foundation, and an experienced RCDD can usually provide insight specific to your needs.


----------

